# Ragdoll Owners(Panting)



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi folks.I've been doing a bit of research on this but would appreciate some input from fellow ragdoll owners.
Our boy who seems very healthy will pant(like a dog)sometimes when playing hard.Only for 10 seconds or so.
The only thing that is giving me concern is that when he went for his vet check as a kitten the vet said he thought he detected a slight heart murmur but that it can be common in kittens and usually clears up.
He was at the vet the other day for is booster and they listened to his heart and said all seems fine/normal BUT she said that he should not be panting like that and that it is not normal?
Does any other members Ragdolls do this too?
She also thought he was overweight at 5.4Kg so I don't think she is that familiar with the Ragdoll breed of cats?
Any advice is much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not an expert on Ragdolls but my cat has HCM (Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy). Reading up on this, a meaningful percentage of Ragdolls have HCM. From what I understand it can be genetic defect or a birth defect. HYPERTROPHIC CARDIOMYOPATHY RAGDOLL

I'd ask your vet for an appointment with a cardiologist. HCM can be managed with medication but if a cat goes into congestive heart failure then the heart can get damaged and some of the damage is not reversible. So I'd get your cat checked.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

hiwatt said:


> Hi folks.I've been doing a bit of research on this but would appreciate some input from fellow ragdoll owners.
> Our boy who seems very healthy will pant(like a dog)sometimes when playing hard.Only for 10 seconds or so.
> The only thing that is giving me concern is that when he went for his vet check as a kitten the vet said he thought he detected a slight heart murmur but that it can be common in kittens and usually clears up.
> He was at the vet the other day for is booster and they listened to his heart and said all seems fine/normal BUT she said that he should not be panting like that and that it is not normal?
> ...


I will admit I know nothing about Ragdolls but panting with an open mouth is not normal in my opinion in any cat! The only time I would be inclined to not be too concerned about panting is if the cat was stressed like going to the Vet and hating being in a carrier in the car. How long do the panting episodes last for? Would you consider getting a second opinion? I hope your boy is well soon!


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi.He seems well and healthy.He only pants when he has been playing hard and fast and it's only for seconds.I have heard of HCM in Ragdolls though an that is why I'm a bit concerned.
I have seen youtube videos and read of other ragdoll cats who pant when excited too.
The vet did say she could make an appointment with the heart specialist but I'm not sure what to do as it is only when he has been playing hard and really "getting in to it"?


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

hiwatt said:


> Hi.He seems well and healthy.He only pants when he has been playing hard and fast and it's only for seconds.I have heard of HCM in Ragdolls though an that is why I'm a bit concerned.
> I have seen youtube videos and read of other ragdoll cats who pant when excited too.
> The vet did say she could make an appointment with the heart specialist but I'm not sure what to do as it is only when he has been playing hard and really "getting in to it"?


It's very normal for a cat to pant after a hard play session! Especially in summer. It can also be a sign of stress, but since it's happening after play sessions I would imagine that's the cause. Our kitten does this after every play session, it just means he's got some proper exercise.


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> It's very normal for a cat to pant after a hard play session! Especially in summer. It can also be a sign of stress, but since it's happening after play sessions I would imagine that's the cause. Our kitten does this after every play session, it just means he's got some proper exercise.


That's a relief to know that your cat pants too!Is your kitten also a ragdoll?


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

How long do you play with him before he pants? If its only a short time then I would get a second opinion or see a cardiologist. A cardiologist would tell you if a scan is necessary or not. 

The weather is a bit cooler now so see if he does it again. If so it wouldn't hurt to get a scan. I know it's not pleasant. Every time I've left Bubble for a scan, I fidget the whole day until I have to get him back. But it's better to be safe in matters regarding heart health. 

Most of the time with HCM a cat doesn't show any signs of being unhealthy. Sometimes they don't have a murmur as well.


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah I think we are going to get him checked just to be on the safe side although when the vet listened to his heart just the the day there there was no congestion or anything abnormal detected.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Most of my moggies will pant after a hard play session so I think its fairly normal but as he had a murmur as a kitten it won't hurt to follow up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting this thread because my maine coon kitten Gracie pants an awful lot!!!! She's 8 months and 5.5 kg which is quite large for a maine coon kitten.

She pants after play, if she's hot, if she's stressedI have never had a cat who does it to this extent. Other than panting she seems to be in perfect health. But I too am a little bit worried.

She has been genetically tested for the HCM gene (I know there are others) and is completely clear. And all her check ups at the vet have been fine.

I did enter her into a cat show in July but she panted so much (through heat and stress I think) that we withdrew and I bought her home. As soon as we walked in the front door she stopped and was absolutely fine.

She does pant on daily basis after playing (usually with flying frenzy) so we normally let her cool down before starting again. Just to add she is a very affectionate cat, likes being picked up etc but doesn't like sleeping on a lap and I do wonder if it is because her core temperature is quite hot.

I am pretty certain this all has a lot to do with the fact that she has gained weight so rapidly but I am keeping an eye on her.

Incidentally my avatar is actually of her panting..


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have ragdoll, but my BSH pants after a hard play session with the flying frenzy


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Huckybuck, I'd keep an eye on her and count her breaths when she's asleep. When in deep sleep (and not dreaming) a cat's breathing should be in the mid 20s when at rest. I count my cat's breaths for 15 seconds and multiply by 4. 

It took me a long time to get it right so don't panic if you get odd counts. I'd do it everyday and see if there is a consistency in the breathing. If the cat's breath is high every time when she's sleeping it's a bad sign and can be an emergency. 

I think Ragdoll and Miane Coon owners would have a natural fear of HCM (I would definitely) so it's very possible both you and the OP are worrying for nothing.

But I'm on the feline heart forum and a number of the breeders of these breeds found out their cats had HCM because they are required to get their cats scanned. It doesn't hurt to have them checked and it would put your mind at rest.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

My Ragdoll - also called a kitty rocket - plays and chases around like a kitten even though she is 8 years old. I've only had her for 6 months but not heard her pant even once. Just to be on a safe side, get your girl to a vet to be checked out as it's true some Raggies may have a heart condition.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's a great tip about the breaths and I will start to do it with Gracie tonight. I have 2 other maine coons, one of whom does have one of the genes Holly :-( She now has a heart scan yearly but at 4 years of age the cardiologist is happy to start doing it every two years as she's not showing any signs. Incidentally she doesn't pant at all. Neither does my older boy.

When I got Gracie I really tried to do my research into breeders as I had been duped by Holly's (who has got one of the genes). Gracie is from a reliable breeder who has and no incidents of HCM. And although I did trust her that the parents were negative I still had her tested at Langfords to put my mind at rest. 

I have contacted my breeder to check whether any of the other litter mates do the same but it seems Gracie is a one off.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

My RagaMuffin (related to Ragdolls) has done this from the off. Vet can find nothing wrong with him. He pants after a hard play session and when he gets super excited (just before the zoomies start). He's now over a year old, gaining weight steadily and eats fine.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Aelfred does it too and he is an NFC. Vet can't find anything wrong and has offered scans but you have to think about what you would do if you found the disease.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

hiwatt said:


> I have heard of HCM in Ragdolls though an that is why I'm a bit concerned.


Good breeders test their cats before breeding, it should say on the breeders website and have been brought up in conversation with copies of the tests provided in your kitten pack.
Hopefully all is well with your girl.

It's normal for all cats to pant when playing hard, if they continue panting for a longer time then I would be concerned.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Vivi Panting after a hard play session:


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine will have a quick pant after a heavy flying frenzy session, if they are really done they flop on their sides and just half arsed wave their paws around rather then chase it!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Bluefluffybirmans said:


> Mine will have a quick pant after a heavy flying frenzy session, if they are really done they flop on their sides and just half arsed wave their paws around rather then chase it!


That us exactly what mine do also. It tends to just be the one who pants as she will run furiously whereas the other is happy to just stalk and pounce rather than run full pelt.

Blue described perfectly what they do when they are done down to the half arsed wave


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> Vivi Panting after a hard play session:


That is exactly what our Marley does although it is only during or immediately after a hard/intense play session.He really goes for it though with the flying frenzy!
He doesn't pant any other time so it is a relief to know that other healthy cats do it also.
Thank you very much folks.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep my ragdolls after playing very hard and for ages may pant, my British and bengals and moggie also do it after a hard session! 

5.4kg is fine for a male raggie, The males I have bred range from 4.5kg to 7.71kg Some of my boys weigh 7.25kg 7.71kg and its pure muscle, as long as its not actual fat, vets don't know about breeds, ragdolls are a big breed


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

My BSH died as a result of HCM, he didn't show any symptoms whatsoever until he collapsed and was subsequently PTS at 8 years old.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's so awful and upsetting. It's a horrible disease. So sorry.


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

I was the owner of a Ragdoll who used to pant hard but his wasn't just after playing (although he didn't play much) he would get out of breath walking a short distance. 
We used to go for a ramble on the fields at the back of the house but I had to stop taking him due to the fact he would be exhausted only after a short distance and I would have to carry him the rest of the way home.
I did think it odd at the time but due to other cats in my care panting after becoming over heated or after hard play didn't worry too much on the whole
but I should have done!

My poor boy died suddenly at the age of five (3 years ago last week) of HCM. He hadn't shown any other signs of this condition and passed all his health checks with flying colours. He did develop a cough though about 5 days before he died (which I thought was a hairball)

I didn't know of the condition and it was only after he died that I found out about it. If I had have known then what I know now I would have taken him straight to the vets with his panting. 

If you think its a one off then I wouldn't worry too much but if it happens regularly then you need to get it checked out.


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

These last couple of posts are awful and really upsetting.I'm really sorry.
I think we will have to get our boy checked.Can they do a specific test for this HCM?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the test we have had done (albeit for a maine coon) - it's worth noting that it's not going to rule out a cat getting HCM as there are may genes that cause it but it's one that is known and the test is there.

Incidentally our cat that pants has had the test and is negative.

Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy | Langford Veterinary Services

Costs around £33 and is easy to do at home with a swab. Results are quick and by email.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Katscat555 so sorry to hear about your baby. It is my worst nightmare. Gracie does pant a lot but I have narrowed it down to when she gets overheated or stressed - she is very active and in normal activity is perfectly ok. But it is a niggle and although tested and fine I may well have her scanned at a year if the panting doesn't stop.

At the moment I'm putting it down to the fact that she is so big for such a young age (5.5kg at 8 months).


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's no point doing a test for a Maine Coon on a Ragdoll. The HCM genes are different, so all a negative test tells you is that a Raggie doesn't have the MC HCM gene... Which you sorta know anyway. There is an HCM screen for Raggies, but as the identified gene doesn't cause 100% of HCM in Ragdolls, just because a cat is clear doesn't mean it doesn't have the condition. Sadly, there is no definitive answer. Cats can test and scan clear at a year old, then in a few years, show signs of the disease.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

hiwatt said:


> Hi folks.I've been doing a bit of research on this but would appreciate some input from fellow ragdoll owners.
> Our boy who seems very healthy will pant(like a dog)sometimes when playing hard.Only for 10 seconds or so.
> The only thing that is giving me concern is that when he went for his vet check as a kitten the vet said he thought he detected a slight heart murmur but that it can be common in kittens and usually clears up.
> He was at the vet the other day for is booster and they listened to his heart and said all seems fine/normal BUT she said that he should not be panting like that and that it is not normal?
> ...


Even reading through the posts I am not convinced that a cat should pant excessively, I would try not to let her over exercise until I have had her checked out! I have had many cats in my life and the only time I have seen any of my cats pant is when they are really stressed or ill. Better to be safe!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> There's no point doing a test for a Maine Coon on a Ragdoll. The HCM genes are different, so all a negative test tells you is that a Raggie doesn't have the MC HCM gene... Which you sorta know anyway. There is an HCM screen for Raggies, but as the identified gene doesn't cause 100% of HCM in Ragdolls, just because a cat is clear doesn't mean it doesn't have the condition. Sadly, there is no definitive answer. Cats can test and scan clear at a year old, then in a few years, show signs of the disease.


Absolutely; the link I added for Langfords did include the ragdoll HCM test and I didn't for a moment mean to suggest a maine coon gene test should be done on a ragdoll. Sorry if that wasn't clear.

I did say in my post it is only one of the genes that can cause HCM and there are others but at least it's one can hopefully be ruled out. And again with the scans at least if you have them done on a yearly basis you are in a better position to act if the disease starts to show itself. It seems to be that the more severe the HCM the earlier it starts to present.

We had a moggie who developed HCM in her later years and with medication she managed to live until she was 17.


----------

